# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng Thuý Hiếu - Nhà hàng ở Cửa Lò

## Meoluoi9x

Nhà Hàng Thuý Hiếu được đầu tư xây dựng đồng bộ, hiện đại với điện tích xây dựng trên 600m2, phòng ăn chính phục vụ cùng lúc 600 thực khách, 03 phòng ăn lạnh mỗi phòng mục vụ trên 20 thực khách, bể nuôi hải sản tươi sống, quầy bar, Karaoke, sảnh ngoài bãi biển, vệ sinh khép kín



Nhà hàng Thuý Hiếu
Nhà hàng hướng biển, nằm ở bãi tắm trung tâm Cửa Lò, có bãi đậu xe rộng rãi, an toàn.

Năm 2010, Nhà Hàng Thuý Hiếu được đầu tư xây dựng đồng bộ, hiện đại với điện tích xây dựng trên 600m2, phòng ăn chính phục vụ cùng lúc 600 thực khách, 03 phòng ăn lạnh mỗi phòng mục vụ trên 20 thực khách, bể nuôi hải sản tươi sống, quầy bar, Karaoke, sảnh ngoài bãi biển, vệ sinh khép kín... tạo nên một điểm nhấn về dịch vụ du lịch tại bãi tăm Cửa Lò.

Nhà hàng đặc biệt nổi tiếng với các món hải sản tươi sống, được ưu tiên chọn lọc từ các nhà cung ứng như: Mực xôi, Tôm Hùm, Cá Mú, Ốc Hương, Cua, Ghẹ gạch, Tu Hài….Ốc hương tươi ngon.



Bàn ăn trong nhà hàng
Nhà hàng chúng tôi nhận đặt tiệc, hội nghị, đám cưới, phục vụ quanh năm.

Phòng hát karaoke sang trọng, sạch, đẹp, giá cả hợp lý.



Phòng KARAOKE
*Đầu bếp chuyên nghiệp, nhân viên phục vụ tận tình, chu đáo chắc chắn sẽ làm hài lòng quý khách.*




> *Nhà hàng Thuý Hiếu
> Đ/C Kiốt số 8 – Bãi xe số 4 trên Bãi biển Cửa Lò (trước Nhà khách Nghệ An II)
> ĐT: 0383.951164; DĐ: 0983.616.792 (Msr Thuý)*


Theo: cualo

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Cửa Lò - Quê Bác - Cửa Lò - Hà Nội (4 ngày 3 đêm phương tiên ôtô) - Giá 1.650.000 VNĐ/Khách* - *Ha Noi - Cua Lo - Que Bac - Cua Lo - Ha Noi(4 ngay 3 dem) - Giá 1.650.000 VND/Khach*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Cửa Lò* - *tour du lich Cua Lo*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Cửa Lò click vào *du lịch Cửa Lò* -* du lich Cua Lo*

----------


## tienkiem971

Thiết kế website giá rẻ chỉ 500k

----------


## littlegirl

nhà hàng có cả karaoke nữa hử? tiện lợi thật

----------


## hoaban

Nhà hàng tiện nghi ghê.

----------


## missan

Mình đi ăn thích nhà hàng nào thiết kế có cả phòng karaoke là thích nhất, như *nhà hàng* như vậy là rất tiện nghi.

----------

